

Show HN: Baws, a simple Python and JavaScript WebSocket framework - brandonhsiao
https://github.com/brandonhsiao/baws

======
majke
Nice! Now make it composable :)

* [http://www.rabbitmq.com/blog/2012/02/23/how-to-compose-apps-...](http://www.rabbitmq.com/blog/2012/02/23/how-to-compose-apps-using-websockets/)

------
teh_klev
Bit of an unfortunate name, in the UK, particularly in Scotland the word
"baws" is slang for testicles.

~~~
brandonhsiao
Hahaha, really? In the US it's slang for "boss."

